# Brake pad for 200sx



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

what is the part # to get them from nissan? i need some cause mine are worn out. any help will be appreciated. thank you


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Front Brake Pads
(complete front) 

D1060-0M892 -All Models 1995-1999-

Rear Brake Pad
(complete rear) 

44060-0M890 -All Models Equipped with Rear Disc Brakes-


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

is the wear rate on the rear breaks about the same as they are on the front? I have drum brakes on the back


----------

